# Smoked Cinnamon Caramel Apples with Q-View



## teeznuts

I took 6 "pink lady" apples and cored them leaving the bottom in tact. I dropped a caramel candy in each and then filled each with a mixture of sugar, brown sugar and cinnamon. Next I put a slice of butter in the top of each one, followed by 2 more caramel candies stuffed in. Placed in the MES at 270 for approximately an hour, smoked with apple wood and apple juice in the water pan. Pulled them off when they were oozing yummyness out the top and split and served with a big scoop of Breyers Vanilla Bean ice cream. Enjoy! I sure did.








































Money Shot!!! Look at that dripping, sticky, ooey, gooey goodness.


----------



## cowgirl

Looks delicious!! I love smoked apples.. thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## teeznuts

Thanks for looking. It was actually an experiment since I couldn't find too many recipes on here to copy. Next time I'm wrapping in dough. Was that one your recipe?


----------



## scarbelly

Those are not on the to do list. Thanks for sharing this awesome recipe


----------



## tjohnson

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT!!!

Great Shot!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

That looks freakin' Awesome!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At 270˚ for one hour, do they get soft like apples in an apple pie, or would I have to go longer?

That's the way I like them.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

Very tasty looking!!

  Yummie!

   Craig


----------



## terry colwell

OMG,,, I love it.... what a good job, that ice cream picture is to die for,,,lol...man I love the stuff you all come up with.


----------



## realtorterry

WOW that looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Thank god I saw this post at work and not at home, if my wife saw that money shot over my shoulder I would be sent to the store for ingredients post haste! LOL


----------



## alelover

Oh yeah! That is an awesome idea. That's one of the most delicious things I have ever seen. I just want to reach through the screen and get me some.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A little Grand Marnier and it could be Smoked Apples Foster. Easily an $8 dessert in any fine uptown restaurante.


----------



## teeznuts

They get pretty soft but not quite apple pie soft.


----------



## SmokinAl

OH MY GOD! Those look incredible!


----------



## mr t 59874

teeznuts said:


> Thanks for looking. It was actually an experiment since I couldn't find too many recipes on here to copy. Next time I'm wrapping in dough. Was that one your recipe?


The dough idea sounds like a good one.  Maybe sugar coated.  Let us know when you try It.  If I beat you I'll do the same.

Mr.T

" If it fit's, smoke it."


----------



## alelover

Maybe like something flaky like phillo dough or some kind of pastry type dough. Ooooh it could be Apples Wellington.


----------



## adiochiro3

Brought these over to a friend's party yesterday and put them in _*HIS *_smoker (felt a little strange opening another man's smoker -- kind of like making a pass at his wife!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  I did ask permission, but it still felt strange....

He had BBR's on with hickory, which I thought would be a bit harsh for the apples.  Turned out great though -- ice cream and all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for a great idea!  Everyone loved them!


----------



## bakerboy7

Oh, they look real good!  Betcha they'd be great wrapped in bacon.

Chris


----------



## sunman76

i will take one...lol those look great


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Carmel Apples...


----------



## teeznuts

adiochiro3 said:


> Brought these over to a friend's party yesterday and put them in _*HIS *_smoker (felt a little strange opening another man's smoker -- kind of like making a pass at his wife!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).  I did ask permission, but it still felt strange....
> 
> He had BBR's on with hickory, which I thought would be a bit harsh for the apples.  Turned out great though -- ice cream and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great idea!  Everyone loved them!


Thanks so much. Being a newbie here I'm flattered that someone tried something I posted and even more flattered that it was a hit. I'm going to do some more soon but probably try peeling the skin first.

Thanks again.


----------



## alelover

I had a feeling this one would make the banner.


----------



## flutterbye1

OMG what a beautiful sight those are.. Saw these and my husband said they are a must try, so looks like on the smoker they will go this weekend....


----------



## johnyd

Cool I now have another reason to crank up the smoker!


----------



## dnvrdv

Outstanding!!!


----------



## pote05

Those look unreal.... Will be added to the smoker soon.


----------



## ribob

The to do list just got longer after looking at your creation. Nice job.


----------



## biaviian

Great idea!  These are in the plan for tonight's dinner.  Shrimp scampi and smoked apples with homemade black raspberry ice cream.


----------



## meateater

Those look great!


----------



## jrod62

Thanks for the great idea !!! just pulled them off the smoker and they turn out "NICE" !!!!

will do it again , real soon


----------



## sunman76

Flutterbye1 said:


> OMG what a beautiful sight those are.. Saw these and my husband said they are a must try, so looks like on the smoker they will go this weekend....


how did they turn out?


----------



## teeznuts

jrod62 said:


> Thanks for the great idea !!! just pulled them off the smoker and they turn out "NICE" !!!!
> 
> will do it again , real soon


Awesome. Glad to hear. Did you modify recipe at all? Next time I will probably peel them to see the difference in texture and smoke penetration.


----------



## teeznuts

Flutterbye1 said:


> OMG what a beautiful sight those are.. Saw these and my husband said they are a must try, so looks like on the smoker they will go this weekend....


can't wait to hear how they turn out.


----------



## jrod62

teeznuts said:


> Awesome. Glad to hear. Did you modify recipe at all? Next time I will probably peel them to see the difference in texture and smoke penetration.


no , I did them the same as you posted. Next time i will leave them on longer to soften up the apples more . Wife said that will be on the " to do list" again!!

Thanks for the post, like i said they turn out great !!! here some pictures :


----------



## alelover

I wonder if pears would work?


----------



## africanmeat

it looks yummy


----------



## jrod62

alelover said:


> I wonder if pears would work?


  sure it would .  pears on one side , apple on the other , ice cream in the middle???

sound good to me , will try it tomorrow for lunch ,


----------



## Bearcarver

Scott & Jrod !!!!

That'll be about enough out of you two!!!!

Changing keyboards again!!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover

Sounds like a good plan Jrod. Shh. Don't tell Bear.


----------



## nwdave

Dang newbie whippersnappers.  Don't they know they're suppose to preface with a drool alert???!  Maybe we need to get the instructions modified....  Nice Apples though.


----------



## teeznuts

NWDave said:


> Dang newbie whippersnappers.  Don't they know they're suppose to preface with a drool alert???!  Maybe we need to get the instructions modified....  Nice Apples though.


I'll make a note to self, drool alert.


----------



## biaviian

After trying this I wasn't as happy with the results as I wanted to be.  It was due to two things.  1 I don't like baked apples so I'm not sure why I'd like this.  2.  I don't like caramel so, again, I'm not sure why I thought I'd like this.  However, I did like the slight smokey flavor mixed with the apple flavor so it wasn't all a bust.  However, my mother and father LOVED it.  I did three apples (one for me, 1 for my fiancee, and one for my parents to split) and delivered one to them (they got a kick out of having dessert delivered when we live in the middle of nowhere) and they had to eaten before I could get out of their house.  So it seems like this is a great dessert but only if you like baked apples and/or caramel.


----------



## nubyte

Looks great, its on my "to do" list, which just keeps growing...and growing...and growing


----------



## smokingnjapan

Looks awesome. I'm wondering what they turn out if you peel the apple before smoking. Anyone try that yet?


----------



## teeznuts

SmokingNJapan said:


> Looks awesome. I'm wondering what they turn out if you peel the apple before smoking. Anyone try that yet?


I paln to next time and maybe wrap in some dough


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Teeznuts, now that is a good idea. Lots of Apple orchards here in Ohio,I got to try that;sided with my Pineapple with Bourbon/br.sugar glazed slices on for [email protected] 200*f , will make a nice Summer's Evening meal with Ribs or Brisky and I'm ready to go.

 Thanks for the idea,and have a good Summer.


----------



## alelover

Puff pastry would probably be awesome.


----------



## teeznuts

oldschoolbbq said:


> Teeznuts, now that is a good idea. Lots of Apple orchards here in Ohio,I got to try that;sided with my Pineapple with Bourbon/br.sugar glazed slices on for [email protected] 200*f , will make a nice Summer's Evening meal with Ribs or Brisky and I'm ready to go.
> 
> Thanks for the idea,and have a good Summer.


Can you share your pineapple recipe either here or in a PM?


----------



## backyardsmokin

Thanks a bunch fo the recipe.  I was able to try this for the first time yesterday.  When I told my wife and In-laws the idea they thought it was gross, but after seeing the final product they changed their minds.  

After everyone's dessert was handed out, I cut one of the apples and put a scoop of homemade Girl Scout Thin Mint ice cream on top.  My MIL and wife saw it and said "why didn't you give us that for dessert?" My response was "you asked for something else". My FIL's response was "are you trying to kill me?"

Overall, it was good, but if anyone is wondering, Fuji apples are not the best choice for this.


----------



## teeznuts

BackyardSmokin said:


> Thanks a bunch fo the recipe. I was able to try this for the first time yesterday. When I told my wife and In-laws the idea they thought it was gross, but after seeing the final product they changed their minds.
> 
> After everyone's dessert was handed out, I cut one of the apples and put a scoop of homemade Girl Scout Thin Mint ice cream on top. My MIL and wife saw it and said "why didn't you give us that for dessert?" My response was "you asked for something else". My FIL's response was "are you trying to kill me?"
> 
> Overall, it was good, but if anyone is wondering, Fuji apples are not the best choice for this.


I would definitely stick to granny smith or pink lady apples that seem to be the dessert apples for me. Glad you liked the recipe. I'll bet people here would like your thin mint ice cream recipe as well. I would.


----------



## tyotrain




----------



## bodyman

That looks great!!!! I did bananas the other weekend with a brown sugar cinnamon and carmel topping. Gona have to try these out!!!!!


----------



## backyardsmokin

I posted my recipe for the Thin Mint Ice Cream at:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110876/vanilla-ice-cream-and-variants#post_685220

I do apologize, I have the Cuisinart Ice Cream Maker so my recipe is around that.


----------



## teeznuts

Thanks for sharing


----------



## shaun h

looks great!  I'll be trying this soon too


----------



## billyj571

I'll be trying this soon wow


----------



## elohel

Smoked apples really taste good? I can't imagine a smokey flavor being appealing in dessert, but what do I know!


----------



## teeznuts

They don't pick up an overwhelming amount of smoke, possibly due to the skin. They're awesome though!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

THOSE LOOK AMAZING Thumbs Up


----------

